# Dish Network & Cable Internet (Time Warner)



## mcovert (Jan 16, 2009)

Like many others, I've had it with Time Warner and am about to switch to Satellite TV (Dish Network). However, I need to keep the high-speed internet provided by Time Warner.

Will I be able to keep one outlet connected to Time Warner for the cable modem and have the satellite feed for the rest of the house? I'll only have one HD/DVR receiver. Would I have "2 sets" of wiring in the house or can the Dish installers help me keep both.

As best I can tell, I have multiple cable lines that come together at a small box attached to the side of my house.

I've tried reading this forum on the topic but most of the posts seem more technical than I can understand. The Dish Network Customer Service reps didn't seem very confident in their answers to my questions.

Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

This question HAS been asked here before - so obviously your search skills need some help.


Nevertheless - 

Yes you can use DBS and cable internet. 

HOWEVER - Be sure you tell your DBS installer to plan on running all new cables and to leave the cables going to the cable modem alone - do not reuse . If you have a cable modem problem, and the DBS installer did try to multi-purpose that cable - the cable tech will stop and point that out and say "That is your problem".


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

The short answer is "yes".

I probably have the easiest setup. I have three lines going into my house for Dish, and I had a 4th line installed just for my cable modem (my computer room needed a cable outlet, so I paid for an extra install).

If one of the cables outside your house runs directly to the cable modem, then you are set. Just keep that one connected to your Time Warner cable, and use the others for Dish. 

If there are splitters involved inside your house, then it gets more complicated. The main thing is to tell the installers what you want to keep from Time Warner and what lines they can use for Dish. If not, the installers may mess them all up.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mcovert said:


> Like many others, I've had it with Time Warner and am about to switch to Satellite TV (Dish Network). However, I need to keep the high-speed internet provided by Time Warner.
> 
> Will I be able to keep one outlet connected to Time Warner for the cable modem and have the satellite feed for the rest of the house? I'll only have one HD/DVR receiver. Would I have "2 sets" of wiring in the house or can the Dish installers help me keep both.
> 
> ...


Yes you can keep one line dedicated to internet. How many other TVs are you planning on running off 1 722/622 HD DVR?


----------



## mcovert (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I really appreciate it.

I was only planning to use 1 TV with HD/DVR and 2 other TV's with standard receivers.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

mcovert said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I was only planning to use 1 TV with HD/DVR and 2 other TV's with standard receivers.


To save some money, just get two receivers. A 722 will handle one HD tv and one standard one, and then get a standard reciever for the 2nd TV. That way, you have DVR service to two televisions instead of just one.

You also may want to go ahead a get an HD receiver for the 2nd set instead of a standard one. It shouldn't cost any extra, and you will be future-proofed if you get another HD set. (HD receivers work with standard televisions just fine)

One big difference between satellite and cable is that cable receivers can be upgraded at any time. You are usually stuck with satellite receivers for at least a year, and upgrading costs some money and adds to the contract length.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

scooper said:


> This question HAS been asked here before - so obviously your search skills need some help.


Was the attitude in your answer really appropriate? The guy asked a honest question.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

The answer is yes, but almost universally the monthly charge for the cable internet will go up $5-10. It was the same way when I was with TWC here in Houston and same way with Comcast. It's worth it though, TWC and Comcast both suck IMHO.  Especially the set top boxes.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

it's really simple as answered. yes. the installer probably won't like it because it means he'll have to run a new line, but I have that setup here.

I use Dish for TV, and cable internet. I had them install a dedicated line for the internet. Wasn't a problem, I guess just a pain in the rump to do the wiring. The installer was mad, but I didn't care. It's his job.

EDIT: To clarify. I had already migrated to Dish. It was the cable guy that had to install a dedicated line. he was pissed because I was using their original install to run Dish. which makes no sense because it's still my house.


----------

